# Steve Smith and Ric Brunson added to Sixers training camp roster



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Its a step in the right direction, but I dont understand offering McFarlin a contract outright and Smith barely getting a training camp invite. As far as Brunson, ehhhhhhhh


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

May I have a link please? Steve Smith's a good athlete, But at our current state, he's not making the roster, we have 4 or 5 quality forwards (For once, we have front-court depth) that we can use. Smith's not making it. Nor is some Brunson guy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes better than McFarlin and Bobby Jones and he showed that during the summer league. hell he played better IMO than Carney


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Considering Carney only played in 2 games, and they were his 1st 2 games in the NBA rule, with the new NBA ball, that's not suprising Beez.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Considering Carney only played in 2 games, and they were his 1st 2 games in the NBA rule, with the new NBA ball, that's not suprising Beez.


 You make no sense, and it was Steve Smith's as well.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Considering Carney only played in 2 games, and they were his 1st 2 games in the NBA rule, with the new NBA ball, that's not suprising Beez.



I agree with Beez, S4L those are some weak azz excuses!!!!

and Smith should have got a contract over that other joker even if we are deep at his position!!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Steve Smith's athletic but useless, why can't anyone see that. There's a reason he wasn't drafted, and there's a reason he was invited not * ADDED * to the training camp roster.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

This is how the 76ers small forward position will pan out:

1: Rodney Carney
2:Andre Iguodala (They might sub Carney and Iggy interchangably incase 1 or the other is tired)
3:Kyle Korver (If the Iggy for Carney subsution isn't used, expect them to put Kyle Korver in the Steve Kerr role) 
4:Bobby Jones (Expect Bobby Jones to be legitmately involved in the rotation, because he's a proven scorer, rebounder, defender, I actually compare him to Jared Jeffries)
......5:Steve Smith

He loses out completely in the battle of SF, he's too small to play PF against NATURAL NOT SUMMER LEAGUE NBA COMPEITION, He gets cut.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Steve Smith's athletic but useless, why can't anyone see that. There's a reason he wasn't drafted, and there's a reason he was invited not * ADDED * to the training camp roster.


 Really what are you talking about? How was he useless, I have come to the conclusion that you know nothing of any value to the game of basketball, your points are usally pointless and wrong. Please add something of merit and value.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> This is how the 76ers small forward position will pan out:
> 
> 1: Rodney Carney
> 2:Andre Iguodala (They might sub Carney and Iggy interchangably incase 1 or the other is tired)
> ...


 Bobby Jones is nothing like Jared Jeffries and I know you would have had to pluck that from somewhere else. Iggy and Carney will also play the 2 in spurts, hell to show how you lack credibility in your Sixers, NBA caliber defense thread you say Iggy is exclusively the 2 so wouldnt that then IYO open up a roster spot?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

For a reserve forward? Not nessarily, as a coach, I'd like to go with a 3 man rotation Carney-Korver-Jones. That'll be fine, Steve Smith or no Steve Smith. King doesn't like him, neither do I. I actually support his move.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> 4:Bobby Jones (Expect Bobby Jones to be legitmately involved in the rotation, because he's a proven scorer, rebounder, defender, I actually compare him to Jared Jeffries)


Bobby Jones would laugh at the notion of being a proven scorer.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Bobby Jones would laugh at the notion of being a proven scorer.


 :laugh:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

:laugh:


BEEZ said:


> Bobby Jones is nothing like Jared Jeffries and I know you would have had to pluck that from somewhere else. *Iggy and Carney will also play the 2 in spurts, hell to show how you lack credibility in your Sixers, NBA caliber defense thread you say Iggy is exclusively the 2 so wouldnt that then IYO open up a roster spot?*



Beez stay killing cats in arguments with what they have already stated ..l :laugh: ololololllolol0ol

Explain Sixer4Life


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The primary reserve to Rodney Carney and would be the 6th man is Kyle Korver, opps sorry, try again.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The primary reserve to Rodney Carney and would be the 6th man is Kyle Korver, opps sorry, try again.


 What are you saying oops sorry try again to? There are more than 6 players on a team, I dont think I or anyone else here would say anything like hes more than a bench player at this stage. Also its not a given that Carney is starting right of the bat


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well then who is? Clearly Billy King didn't say that Kyle Korver was the athletic 6-5+ Smallforward he was searching for. Oh I know, Matt Barnes, right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Matt Barnes is in another teams training camp. All Im saying is that Carney hasnt done anything to garner a starting spot yet. Thats all im saying so its not a given that Carney is the starting Small Forward


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Steven Smith didn't get any play Vs Winterthur FC Barcelona, neither did Alan Henderson, Louis Williams, or Ric Brunson so who knows how little or how much that means right now.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Steven Smith didn't get any play Vs Winterthur FC Barcelona, neither did Alan Henderson, *Louis Williams*, or Ric Brunson so who knows how little or how much that means right now.


It means Maurice Cheeks had not learned a thing about player development...pity, you'd think after last season he would have an idea about what it takes to win. Youth, we need some youth fire power. Plenty can come from an energentic Louis Williams.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> It means Maurice Cheeks had not learned a thing about player development...pity, you'd think after last season he would have an idea about what it takes to win. Youth, we need some youth fire power. Plenty can come from an energentic Louis Williams.



You are in love with Louis Williams huh SF4L........WHy????....What do you see in him....Just asking :angel:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A 6'2 guard that can play * ON AND OFF THE BASKETBALL * Allen Iverson in his prime did that, but not * So much as Louis William does *. He plays pretty good defensive and is a very explosive project. I have watched him * WHEN he has played* and I look for activity. The activity and skillset of Louis Williams. Thats how I can evaulate him, that's how I know, Cheeks is a poor development-player coach.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> A 6'2 guard that can play * ON AND OFF THE BASKETBALL * Allen Iverson in his prime did that, but not * So much as Louis William does *. He plays pretty good defensive and is a very explosive project. I have watched him * WHEN he has played* and I look for activity. The activity and skillset of Louis Williams. Thats how I can evaulate him, that's how I know, Cheeks is a poor development-player coach.


 :no:


----------

